# A heads up on the free everything weekend coming up in 2 weeks



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

The premier will be free the weekend starting the 12 of may.  Ladies and Gentelman start your tivos!!


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder BBB! I finally wrote it down on the calendar.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

The flyer I got from DIRECTV says -
TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER FREE WEEKEND May 19 - 21.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> The flyer I got from DIRECTV says -
> TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER FREE WEEKEND May 19 - 21.


But those of us already with TCP still pay for a full month, never thought that was fair, and having the damn crawls during all the shows durring freeviews sucks.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Langree said:


> But those of us already with TCP still pay for a full month, never thought that was fair, and having the damn crawls during all the shows durring freeviews sucks.


On the other hand (and being somone who doesn't subsribe to any of the "premiums" since each passing preview only strengthens my conviction that there is no good reason to), if the previews bring on new subscribers to the channels (or replace those who "churn" out), it would keep the subscription rate down. So you probably do, indirectly, benefit from the publicity.

Plus, the rest of us get tired of this same old song on those six days or so a year when there is a free preview.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

May 12 or May 19?

-T


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Yes.


(I don't know either.)


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Dec 12, 2001)

The flyer clearly states May 19-21


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

The flyer that came with my bill said May 19th thru the 21st.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

Maybe I should start reading those before I throw them away...


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Televisionary said:


> Maybe I should start reading those before I throw them away...


For me, it's the one negative about having paperless billing with D*. Not just for stuff like this, but also bigger things like the recent rate increase. I wish they would send out an email version of the information that is sent out with the paper bills. Thank goodness for TCF - It's the only place I hear about this stuff!

I may just go back to having a paper bill sent.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> The flyer I got from DIRECTV says -
> TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER FREE WEEKEND May 19 - 21.


 I was close but no cigar  Sorry all but like homer simpson and the vote to re criminalize medical Pot I spaced on the date! It is 19-21     Im so embarassassed


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Langree said:


> But those of us already with TCP still pay for a full month, never thought that was fair, and having the damn crawls during all the shows durring freeviews sucks.


I figured some one would post something like this.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I figured some one would post something like this.


No alert thread for a free preview weekend is complete with it.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Langree said:


> But those of us already with TCP still pay for a full month, never thought that was fair, and having the damn crawls during all the shows durring freeviews sucks.


Usually DirecTV doesn't run crawls during the TCP freeviews.

Those only show up for the free views of selected channels. (When Starz runs a freeview, they put up subscribe to starz crawls. When DirecTV run a freeview they don't).


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

So what channels are included in the freeview? I currently have Total Choice plus locals only.

Never mind - I searched on the net and got the info:

HBO 
Starz 
Showtime 
Cinemax 
Sports Pack 
ESPN 
UESPN


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Usually DirecTV doesn't run crawls during the TCP freeviews.
> 
> Those only show up for the free views of selected channels. (When Starz runs a freeview, they put up subscribe to starz crawls. When DirecTV run a freeview they don't).


Well, we will see. Correct me, but the numbers shown on the crawl are normally for the specific channel (movie channels) and DTV on the other channels (sports pack).

Either way, I'm in the camp that there isn't a great reason (for me) to subscribe to the movie channels. I'm better off ordering the occasional PPV movie or buying DVD's.

This may change when I buy new TV's and AV gear in the next 2 months.


----------



## baatz (Dec 26, 2001)

I have the whole D* Total Choice Plus enchilada and pay a bundle for it every month, so the FreeView doesn't do anything for me. But, maybe this time I will call and cancel my premiums for that weekend... 

Then I'll call back and sign up for the premiums again when the weekend ends... Then I will get a whole weekend for free. Yippee! And who knows, as a new "TC+++ customer maybe they'll throw in a free month too? And then pigs will fly... 

I'm curious about exactly how much these freeviews actually help D*. I mean, it's not like a lot of people are subscribing to D* minus the premiums and then suddenly watch a weekend for free and say "WOW!"

Or, on the other hand, it costs D* *nothing* to do these promotions, so if only ONE person falls for it --- it is a bonus.

Isn't capitalism great?


----------



## sotied (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey, are we talking FREE EVERYTHING? Or just HBO/CineMax/ShowTime/Flix?

If it's everything, I've got to go set my machine up. So happy about dual tuner action!!!!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

catcard said:


> So what channels are included in the freeview? I currently have Total Choice plus locals only.
> 
> Never mind - I searched on the net and got the info:
> 
> ...


YUP!! Dats everyting! Exept PPV (too bad, Free ppv would be nice too)


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

baatz said:


> I have the whole D* Total Choice Plus enchilada and pay a bundle for it every month, so the FreeView doesn't do anything for me. But, maybe this time I will call and cancel my premiums for that weekend...
> 
> Then I'll call back and sign up for the premiums again when the weekend ends... Then I will get a whole weekend for free. Yippee! And who knows, as a new "TC+++ customer maybe they'll throw in a free month too? And then pigs will fly...
> 
> ...


 I would be careful about canceling in the middle of the month. They may hit u with that 10.00 fee :down:


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I would be careful about canceling in the middle of the month. They may hit u with that 10.00 fee :down:


I'm pretty sure that they only hit you with a $10 fee if you've been on a premium package for < 30 days. In fact, you can't cancel a premium package from the web if you've been on it < 30 days. You have to call them up to cancel, and when you do, they'll tell you that you were on < 30 days and there's a $10 fee. If you just wait until the end of the 30 days, then you can cancel w/out the $10 fee.

At least that's the way it worked for me.


----------



## mcdougll (Jan 27, 2003)

Can someone confirm this free weekend on Total Choice Premier, May 19th-21st? I was all set to do some serious recording, and then happened to be talking to a D*TV rep. I asked to confirm the dates, and he couldn't find anything about it, he had no clue (from what I've heard, this isn't surprising). 
Is it still on? If not, what happened? If it is, any idea why both the DTV rep and the website have no info on it?
Help!


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

mcdougll said:


> Can someone confirm this free weekend on Total Choice Premier, May 19th-21st? I was all set to do some serious recording, and then happened to be talking to a D*TV rep. I asked to confirm the dates, and he couldn't find anything about it, he had no clue (from what I've heard, this isn't surprising).
> Is it still on? If not, what happened? If it is, any idea why both the DTV rep and the website have no info on it?
> Help!


Only one way to know fer sure, On thge 19 load in all on channels u recieve and jump down to the premiums if they are on the weekend is on. I am not surprised a rep was clueless  When they have a clue that is when I am surprised. Did you do what I do play best out of seven like the world series call seven times with the same question and see which answer wins. If you get seven different answers than it is business as usual


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Boston Fan said:


> For me, it's the one negative about having paperless billing with D*. Not just for stuff like this, but also bigger things like the recent rate increase. I wish they would send out an email version of the information that is sent out with the paper bills. Thank goodness for TCF - It's the only place I hear about this stuff!
> 
> I may just go back to having a paper bill sent.


We get just that. We are on automatic credit billing but we get a paid statement with all of the promos every month.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

mcdougll said:


> [the csr] had no clue


There's a shock.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

dtremain said:


> There's a shock.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You can sign up for the online newsletter from DirecTV. 
The one for May lists the free weekend as 19-21.


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey there, baatz ====>









No offense, but wasn't your brother the guy who flew over the cuckoo's nest ??


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I think the deal is that you can't be changing the programming packages all the time for free anymore. If you call and drop the premium channels you can't call back and add them for 30 days or they'll charge you $10.

Some losers used to add HBO, watch a movie or 2 and call a day or so later to cancel so they won't have to pay for a whole months worth of HBO.

I'm gonna friggin' cancel HBO in about 3 weeks when the current run of the new SOPRANOS episodes is over. The other shows on HBO blow right now. That show with the guy with 3 wives isn't that great.

I wish they'd do another OZ type show but this time make it a woman's prison.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I wish they'd do another OZ type show but this time make it a woman's prison.


Sounds more like a Cinemax kind of thing.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

trainman said:


> Sounds more like a Cinemax kind of thing.


This would be a good way for HBO to compete with the SHOWTIME series THE L WORD.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Stanley Rohner said:


> This would be a good way for HBO to compete with the SHOWTIME series THE L WORD.


It's only my opinion, but IMHO HBO doesn't have to compete with Showtime, its the other way around. "Your mileage may vary."


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Stanley Rohner said:


> I'm gonna friggin' cancel HBO in about 3 weeks when the current run of the new SOPRANOS episodes is over. The other shows on HBO blow right now. That show with the guy with 3 wives isn't that great.


Don't be too quick, they've extended it and have a short season in 2007 sometime.
HBO isn't as dumb as we think they are,
they know there's a lot of folks waiting for the Sopranos to end and cancel.

phox


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> Don't be too quick, they've extended it and have a short season in 2007 sometime.
> HBO isn't as dumb as we think they are,
> they know there's a lot of folks waiting for the Sopranos to end and cancel.
> 
> phox


It was mentioned at the end of the SOPRANOS episode last Sunday - 3 episodes left. So it's over for a bit in 3 weeks or so. I know they'll be more episodes to come in 2006 so I'll add HBO back when I hear new SOPRANOS episodes are coming back. I never said HBO was as dumb as you think they are.

I thought I heard on the news last summer(2005) that the SOPRANOS had been extended to another full season in 2007.


----------

